# every day, all day, some day, one day



## isuda

How do you say "everyday" and "all day" in Arabic?

In the sentecnes "I worked all day." and "I work everyday.", do you use كل يوم for both "everyday" and "all day"?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Anatoli

こんにちは、イスダさん！ 

I am also interested. Can we use adverb يومياً _yawmíyyan _for "every day" to disambiguate?

My attempt:
أعمل يومياً - I work every day/daily (毎日働きます)

I guess again. I other cases it seems to make sense by the context - "*go* to work every day" or "work all day" (一日中). If you say "go" perhaps, you don't need to specify "daily" but wait for native speakers to confirm.


----------



## Ghabi

"All day/the whole day" would be طول اليوم _Tuul-ul-yaum_ or طول النهار _Tuul-un-nahaar_.


----------



## clevermizo

I mean, you could easily just contrast كل يوم (every day) and اليوم كله (all day).


----------



## Faylasoof

Just to add to what others have said:

Every day = *كل يوم*

All day / the whole day = *کل **ال**یوم*

In fus7a this is the simplest way to distinguish between the two. 

Here are the rest:

Daily = *يوميا*

Day after day = *يوما بعد يوم*

Day by day = from day to day *= **یوما فیوما*

One day / Once upon a time =*ذات یوم*

The whole day = All day = *طيلة النهار** = **طوال اليوم** = **کل الیوم*


----------



## Outlandish

Faylasoof said:


> Every day = *يوميا**/كل يوم*
> 
> All day / the whole day = *کل **ال**یوم **=**طيلة/** **طوال اليوم** *


----------



## isuda

Thank you all for your responses!


----------



## azeid

clevermizo said:


> I mean, you could easily just contrast كل يوم (every day) and اليوم كله (all day).


 


Faylasoof said:


> Just to add to what others have said:
> 
> Every day = *كل يوم*
> 
> All day / the whole day = *کل **ال**یوم*
> 
> In fus7a this is the simplest way to distinguish between the two.
> 
> Here are the rest:
> 
> Daily = *يوميا*
> 
> Day after day = *يوما بعد يوم*
> 
> Day by day = from day to day *= **یوما فیوما*
> 
> One day / Once upon a time =*ذات یوم*
> 
> The whole day = All day = *طيلة النهار** = **طوال اليوم** = **کل الیوم*


 
I think this is perfect.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Btw how is the following كل يوم, meant to be pronounced, as kullo yaum/youm or kul yaum/youm? Is kullo dialectal and kul standard?


----------



## analeeh

_Kulla yawm(in)_ is the form with case endings (as an adverb). _Kullu yawm(in)_ would be the nominative form used in certain contexts (but for 'he does X every day' the accusative/نصب form with _a_ is the correct one).

_Kull yawm_ is read without case endings. You can read in great detail about when people read with and without case endings etc here.


----------



## bearded

How do you express ''some day/one day'' in the future?  Like in_ ''I hope to visit Egypt some/one day''_
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DialectLearner

bearded said:


> How do you express ''some day/one day'' in the future?  Like in_ ''I hope to visit Egypt some/one day''_
> Thanks in advance.


في يوم من أيام الله
في يوم من الأيام


----------



## Sun-Shine

And يومًا ما .


----------



## cherine

DialectLearner said:


> في يوم من أيام الله


This is not incorrect, but it's not something you'd hear or read a lot. The more common ones are  في يوم من الأيام، يومًا ما


----------



## elroy

Ghabi said:


> "All day/the whole day" would be طول اليوم _Tuul-ul-yaum_ or طول النهار _Tuul-un-nahaar_.


 I think it would be طولَ اليوم/النهار, as a ظرف زمان منصوب.


----------



## DialectLearner

Faylasoof said:


> Day after day = *يوما بعد يوم*


Just two more versions of this phrase:
يوما إثر آخر
يوما تِلْوَ آخر


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> How do you express ''some day/one day'' in the future?


 There's also ذاتَ يومٍ, but I'm not sure how common it is.


----------



## cherine

I think it's mostly used for the past, not the future. You'll find it often used in stories.


----------



## elroy

I've definitely come across it used in reference to the future.  Like I said, though, I don't know how common that is.  Probably not so common, since you don't seem to be familiar with it.


----------



## Sun-Shine

elroy said:


> I've definitely come across it used in reference to the future.


Could be.
.سأسافر حول العالم ذات يوم
But it is used more for the past:
....ذات يوم، ذهبنا إلى


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> I've definitely come across it used in reference to the future.


Me too. 

I don't know how common it is, but I think it's fairly common at least.


----------

